# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  CD 70 / DVD 90 repair after wrong flashing - Security Repairer V0.0.7.1

## mohamed73

*Security Repairer V0.0.7.1 - CD 70 / DVD 90 repair after wrong flashing*  *Latest Update :*   *- Opel, CD 70 Navi, GMGEHU4C1-01, 24c64 by Siemens VDO 
- Opel, DVD 90 Navi, 24c64 by Delphi*
You can repair navigations via dump or via Direct Mode.
Details are build-in tool, in model de******ion.  *- Fiat, Ducato 250 CD, BP8582, 7 648 582 316, 95640 by Bosch 
- **************, Sound 5 NG, HA1111, 24c256 by Hyundai* 
Sound 5 by Hyundai is now supported for clearing PROD on screen too  
How to update? Run sec.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

